# Grave's disease: What do my blood test results mean?



## Mposta (Dec 15, 2015)

Hello, I am newly diagnosed with Graves Disease. I was diagnosed in late October. Following are my very blood test results:

10/16/15 Thyroid Stimulating Hormone- My result was 0.0 ( the doctor called this a flat zero) The range is 0.5-4.7

10/16/15 Free T4- My result 2.1 The range is 0.8-2.2 ng/dL

10/16/15 Ferritin My result was 15 The range was 6-137 ng/mL

10/16/15 Glucose My result was 117 the range is 74-106 mg/dL

10/20/15 Thyriod Stimulating Imuno My result 4.6 the rage is <=1.3

10/20/15 TPO Throperoxidose My result was 1.0 the range was <9.0 IU/mL

10/29/15 Total T3 my result was 149 the range is 80-200 ng/dL

10/29/15 Thyrotropin Recept. AB My result 5.20 the range is 0 IU/mL

On November 15 I began taking 10mg of Metoprolol once a day. Doctor also said I have an iron deficiency. She said the normal range is 30-50 and I am at a 15. So I take an Iron supplement once a day called Vectra C.

I had Blood test done again on 12/14/15. Following are those results:

Free T3 my result was 6.16 the range is 2.77-5.27 pg/ml

TSH my result was <0.02 the range is 0.47-4.68 uIU/ml

Free T4 my result was 1.57 the range is 0.78-2.19 ng/dL

Do my recent result show improvement? Is it possible to have Hypo and Hyper at the same time? I keep gaining weight for no real reason. I'm watching what I eat, how much I eat and I'm getting regular exercise. I've always been a normal weight until recently I keep gaining.


----------



## Mposta (Dec 15, 2015)

I edited it. Thank you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes; it is possible. Many of us w/Graves' gained weight rather than lose it. And many of us flipped back and forth for years until seeking medical tests.

Have you had RAIU (radioactive uptake scan); you did not say anything about this.

Previously, you had Total 3, not Free T3.....................so, it is important to know if the FREE T3 came down but we cannot at this time for you have nothing with which to compare this.

I am sorry you have Graves'. How are your eyes? Do you have a goiter?

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Mposta (Dec 15, 2015)

Thank you all. I saw my endocrinologist today. I did not know Free T#3 and total T3 were different. what you guys said was helpful in knowing what questions to ask her. I have not had another Free t3 test so no way to tell. She did up my dose to 15mgs of  metoprolo. I have no Goiter but she stated my thyroid is getting bigger. I have not had an RAIU done. I'm leaning towards getting surgery done when my levels are stable.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I think educating yourself about surgery is a good idea. Are you in the USA?


----------



## Mposta (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes I am in the USA. I have the eye disease and my endo says Surgery is known to be the best for helping the eyes. I am researching all my option but as of now surgery is what I am leaning towards.


----------

